

Kaanzi - Web Command Prompt - easymode
http://easym0de.tumblr.com/

======
bkyan
Feature Request: I'd like to see some sort of toggle to minimize the content
in the left-column and allow the command area in the right-column to cover the
entire width of my window/frame. (I'm using kaanzi in multiple iframes, so
repeating the left column is redundant for me...)

------
bkyan
How are you differentiating this service from yubnub?

~~~
easymode
yubnub redirects you to the services it provides. Our services gives you a
true command line experience. You stay focused on the command prompt at
kaanzi.

~~~
bkyan
Oh, that makes sense. I'll check it out.

